# Stoned



## Chiller (Sep 20, 2006)

Walkin along the lakefront, I looked down to see this bottle cap smilin up at me
was good for a chuckle. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yes, how cute.
He looks like he is in some other world ...


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 20, 2006)

that's awesome... great find chiller :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 21, 2006)

Heehee, like it's an omen or a personal "have a nice day"!


----------



## Becky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hahaha thats fab Chiller!


----------



## Arch (Sep 21, 2006)

good one chiller


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well it made me smile... great find... oh and I like the rocks too


----------



## Chiller (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Appreciate your comments.


----------

